# 2 New Boys, So pretty!



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Today I went to petsmart with my stepmom to get a hood for my 29g and looked at the bettas, most were standard blue and reds and some dragons that were tempting but I wasnt looking for any new bettas as Ive been battling a sickness thats taken 5 of my bettas this past week, including my favorite one :/


As I was looking, I came across a brilliant yellow one, which you dont ever see around here. I was tempted but having no money and just losing so many of my guys stopped me. Until my stepmom came over and said I HAD to have him and she bought him for me. So now I have Sunshine (She told me I had to name him this XD)

View attachment 42960

View attachment 42961


He's such a bright yellow.
Its my birthday too so he's one of my favorite presents c:





Next is Cornelius, my best friend bought him and Im fish sitting will he sets up his 10 gallon and gets a heater. Im showing him off since he's such a looker. Mean as all heck though 

View attachment 42962

View attachment 42963


His top fin has a pink shade to it but if the light hits it just right, it turns green. 

Would he be a mustard gas because of the yellow fins?
Or a chocolate?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

they r both so pretty!!! 


:welldone:HAPPY B-DAY!:welldone:


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

It actually not both. It's considered black copper, just a light tone of it. Maybe the parents are a copper dragon bred w/ some type of betta with a yellow tone in them.


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

nice


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

probably for the best my lps's don't ever have nice HM's like that.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I know the feeling of coming out of Petsmart with an unexpected Betta. Just happened to me on Friday. Now I have a red copper dragon HM and a pastel delta. Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> they r both so pretty!!!
> 
> 
> :welldone:HAPPY B-DAY!:welldone:




Thank you!
Cant wait to get him in a tank and under a light and see how he shines c:





Lighterman said:


> It actually not both. It's considered black copper, just a light tone of it. Maybe the parents are a copper dragon bred w/ some type of betta with a yellow tone in them.



Ah, that was my next guess X)
Thank you for the info!





thekoimaiden said:


> I know the feeling of coming out of Petsmart with an unexpected Betta. Just happened to me on Friday. Now I have a red copper dragon HM and a pastel delta. Congrats on your new beauty!


He sounds fabulous, do you have pics up of them yet?








Thank you all for the nice words ^^


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Umm...Wow, all I can say about Cornelius...Is 'holy crap'...He's InCREDIBLE. I nearly choked when I saw that photo haha. Amazing find! Sunshines a real cutie too


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

=0
Im so jealous of you and your friend!!!!
=O


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you both!

Sunshine is still my favorite though


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

*Jaw drops to floor* Wow! They are so pretty! I love Sunshine so handsome! Is Cornelius an Aquabid fish?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

WTF THAT IS AN AMAZING LOOKING FISH... He got that at Petsmart!??!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Thank you!
> He sounds fabulous, do you have pics up of them yet?


I do. I think the title of the thread is "Newest Petsmart Finds." Both new guys are kinda camera shy so I haven't been able to update it with better pictures. 

Petsmart really does seem to have increased the quality of their fish.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Both are really beautiful. I'm amazed the the quality of Petsmart's bettas!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

TwilightNite said:


> *Jaw drops to floor* Wow! They are so pretty! I love Sunshine so handsome! Is Cornelius an Aquabid fish?


Nope, we found Corn at petco, my friend was iffy since he was 15$ but he kept carrying him around and couldnt put him back down XD






Brian10962001 said:


> WTF THAT IS AN AMAZING LOOKING FISH... He got that at Petsmart!??!


Sunshine was from petsmart, Corn was from petco ^^







thekoimaiden said:


> I do. I think the title of the thread is "Newest Petsmart Finds." Both new guys are kinda camera shy so I haven't been able to update it with better pictures.
> 
> Petsmart really does seem to have increased the quality of their fish.


Oh thats right, I saw your thread!
I especially loved the red guy you got, reds will always have a special place in my heart <3






tpocicat said:


> Both are really beautiful. I'm amazed the the quality of Petsmart's bettas!


Both my petco and my petsmart have really upped the quality of their fish lately, and not just with bettas. Its been really hard not to keep putting up new tanks!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Oh thats right, I saw your thread!
> I especially loved the red guy you got, reds will always have a special place in my heart <3


Thanks! He's actually my first red betta. I thought I bought a red one before, but due to the awful blue chemical water he only looked red. He was pink but full of personality, so I kept him. I'd love to have a solid red one some day. 



emeraldsky said:


> Both my petco and my petsmart have really upped the quality of their fish lately, and not just with bettas. Its been really hard not to keep putting up new tanks!


Tell me about it! My Petsmart has a beautiful orange and black oranda that looks in great health. It's been really hard not to buy the big guy especially when I have the room.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Thanks! He's actually my first red betta. I thought I bought a red one before, but due to the awful blue chemical water he only looked red. He was pink but full of personality, so I kept him. I'd love to have a solid red one some day.


Awesome!
Red bettas were what started my bette bug the 2 times ive had it X) So red veiltails will always be my favorite ones c:




thekoimaiden said:


> Tell me about it! My Petsmart has a beautiful orange and black oranda that looks in great health. It's been really hard not to buy the big guy especially when I have the room.


oh wow really? so JEALOUS! My LPS all have really healthy goldfish, but none that have amazing coloring, I wish I could find one that I can really adore!
I managed to get a 40g breeder instead of a 29g for my goldfish tank and I cant wait to set it up so its really hard not to go and impulse the goldies whenever I go to the store XD


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh ya. I'm really having trouble not buying this guy. He even has a little mustache of black above his mouth! I went back to Petsmart today (didn't bring back any more bettas), and he was still there. If I can get a quarantine tank set up before he goes (because you know, it is still Petsmart), I just might have to get him.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Oooooo he has the mustache? 

I'd be majorly tempted, the mustaches are really adorable!
Found my first goldy I want though, a pure white veil tail, I hope it's still there this weekend when I can buy it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW!! corn is AMAZING! holy smokes. i didnt pay much attention to it i just figured he was a AB fish. oh. my gosh.

ive never seen that beautiful of a fish at my petco/petsmart.


ive seen a brilliant yellow one tho. i do like the name sunshine tho. its cute and hes cute! ;p


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!

Ive been showing my friend all the compliments Corn has been getting since he picked him out and he's been getting a bit of an ego about it XD


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Oooooo he has the mustache?
> 
> I'd be majorly tempted, the mustaches are really adorable!
> Found my first goldy I want though, a pure white veil tail, I hope it's still there this weekend when I can buy it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's got this cute little mustache; this little bit of black above his mouth. I'd probably name him Charlie Chaplin. His fins look great, too. The more I talk about him the more I want him. Oh you guys are bad for my wallet! 

A pure white veiltail sounds gorgeous! If you get him you must post pictures! I've got a calico veiltail. His fins are almost as long as his body. Treat them well, and they are gorgeous.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> He's got this cute little mustache; this little bit of black above his mouth. I'd probably name him Charlie Chaplin. His fins look great, too. The more I talk about him the more I want him. Oh you guys are bad for my wallet!
> 
> A pure white veiltail sounds gorgeous! If you get him you must post pictures! I've got a calico veiltail. His fins are almost as long as his body. Treat them well, and they are gorgeous.


BAW I KNOW!
I cant talk her about bettas I want since everyone says go for it XD

I totally want to go and get the goldie now though, I dont know how much longer they have him since he's the first goldfish thats pure white that ive seen at my store ;A;


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems like we all feed off each other. lol The aquarium industry probably doesn't think it's a bad thing, despite what our wallets say. 

I can hear the oranda calling. Thank goodness I won't have a car tomorrow (it's in the shop), or else I might go buy him. 

I have never seen a pure white goldfish in person. I've seen mostly white but they always have a bit of red somewhere. He sounds soo pretty. I know encouraging anyone into more fish is often not the greatest idea, but he sound sooo gorgeous!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I know, me not having a car is the biggest thing saving my wallet right now LOL!


Im pretty sure he is pure white, I hope he is there when I can get him this weekend! D:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Went in today to pick up the white goldy and he wasnt there anymore

Guess someone bought him ;A;


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Awwww. I'm so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

hopefully i can find another one like him, theres another fish store got to that has a ton of goldfish so fingers crossed!


----------

